# 29g High Tank Stocking Ideas



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so my sister got a 29g high tank and her and her bf aren't sure what they want. Oh it is also has live plants. The tank is almost completely setup just missing the heater.

Some rules: No male bettas, no sororities, no neons. If all the fish listed are compatible with a female betta, they might get one, not sure. If the betta doesn't work she will go into my sorority so yeah.

All ideas are welcome. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

These are just some of my favourites.

Tetras - cardinal, glowlight, pristella, rummynose, black widow, serpae, longfin minor. 
Barbs - cherry, tiger, chili.
An angelfish. 
Gouramis - honey, blue, dwarf, maybe pearl?
Bosemani rainbowfish.
Threadfins.
Harlequin rasboras. 
Livebearers, obviously.
Loaches! - kuhli, Pakistani.

Obviously not all of these at once, especially since some are totally incompatible, but they are some ideas.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in the process of stocking my 29 gal. Bombalurina actually listed all of the fish I'm looking at (except the Mosquito Rasbora (_Boraras brigittae_). Right now my stocking plan seems to be cardinal tetra and some kind of gourami (probably a small group of honeys) and kuhli loaches. 

You might also want to talk them into getting floating plants, too. A lot of those fish appreciate floating plants, especially gourami. 

They could also get two ryukin goldfish (the other breeds get a little too large for that size tank), but they would need some pretty heavy filtration.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

To bombs suggestion, I wouldn't do an angelfish, Bosemani Rainbowfish, or Serpae Tetras. Angelfish will be lonely without some company and can't go with anything else. Bosemanis get too big and need to be in schools. Serapes tend to be aggressive with other fish in anything less than a 55 gallon. You could have a nice Kribensis in there, but only a single one. You could have a nice school of terra and some Cory catfish, depending on the substrate, with a single Krib. Be sure to only get one, they get aggressive when they breed.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am trying to get them to get some peppered cories, the substrate is sand btw. The filter is up to 50 gallons, but they don't want goldfish. 

Is this stocking too much
5-6 cories
10 rummynose tetras
maybe 2 honey gourami, if they end up with two males will they fight? If they get a male and a female will they breed?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

kfryman said:


> I am trying to get them to get some peppered cories, the substrate is sand btw. The filter is up to 50 gallons, but they don't want goldfish.
> 
> Is this stocking too much
> 5-6 cories
> ...


If they're going with honey gourami it is best to get either one male (as gourami do get territorial) or one male and 2-3 females. There is a chance they will breed, tho. If they are sure they don't want any babies it might be best just to get one male. Two males would probably squabble too much without any females around. 

That actually sounds similar to one of the stocking plans I had for my 29 gal (except I had loaches instead of cories). The rummynose are really nice looking fish that school very tightly. They really will want to look into getting floating plants to dim the light for them, tho. Rummynose and gourami like subdued lighting and will show much better colorings with it. 

At those stocking levels with regular water changes and live plants, they should be fine. If they want to play it safe reduce the rummynose to 7 or 9 (schooling fish look best in odd numbers).


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I gave them some of my floating plants but I don't have enough to make a huge difference. Once more of my plants grow out though the floaters get sent to them. Okay maybe I will run the gourami with them. What about 11 rummynose, 5 cories, and a female betta? If she doesn't work out she would then go into my sorority, if of course they decide on the fish I think are good for beginners.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A female betta would work, but rummynose tetra aren't beginner fish. They require a pretty pristine setup which new fishkeepers aren't always able to provide. Other tetras like black neon, pristilla tetras, lemon tetra, silvertip tetra, tail light tetra, bloodfin tetra, glowlight tetra, ember tetra, flame tetra, or Kerri tetra would be a better choice. They are much hardier and more forgiving. They might also want to look into Lambchop rasbora and Harlequin rasbora.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay, they aren't to set on the types of fish just yet. I am gonna go with them when they are ready for fish to this one parsnip that supposedly has very unique animals. They have a dang toucan!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds neat! I've only see them at zoos. Just be careful that they know what they are buying. Sometimes unique can also mean difficult to care for.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I know, she has been on websites looking at possible fish and researching. I also file her to watch YouTube videos for what people say. Not like what everyone says is true, but if multiple people say it it is probably true. I gave get two channels that are reputable.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd be curious to know what they are, if you don't mind sharing. The only fish channel I have found on youtube is for MonsterFishKeepers.com. lol, it's more like dreaming for me than actual knowledge I can use. Also seeing the massive fish is awesome!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Therossiboy, he doesn't have very many fish tanks but he puts effort into his tanks and on giving knowledge out. The other one is Dustinsfishtanks, he has a ton of tanks and two ponds. Here I will link both of them right here ---> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks?feature=g-all-u and then http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRossiboy?blend=1&ob=video-mustangbase

I love watching their videos, Dustin actually has two websites, a forum and one that sells plants. His plants are a tad expenive but he actually gives you plants out of his own tanks. Oh and I gave her the link to all those tetras.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the channels! It's good to have some more fish channels. After watching Rossi's cardinal tetras I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to put in my 29 gal. Sooo pretty. I'm also kinda excited to plant it more heavily. Until now I've just done java fern, anubias, and hornwort. 

For a 29 gal tank, not much is suited for it except tetras. I think there might be some cichlids that could be in there, but you would need to ask someone else about them. You could try asking over at TropicalFishKeeping.com (parent site of bettafish.com). I'm just giving you what I have researched and would put in my tank. Other people there have different tastes and can give you different ideas.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I will tell them, they were gonna use a 7g, then they were gonna buy a 55g, and then they settled on 29g lol.

Yeah I want to make like a display tank, where I plan ahead.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

You're in the SF Bay area which is a pretty big hub for for the Freshwater fish hobby. You're at an advantage because a lot of clubs are around and rarer fish arrive in the bay area compared to other areas. 

Have your sister check out the aquatic clubs around. SVAS (Silicon Valley Aquarium Society) is a south bay club. I dunno much about them but I know some members. I personally belong to SFAS (San Francisco Aquarium Society). Both of these clubs are very fish focused. They hold once a month meetings with guest speakers and auctions. Sometime you can get some pretty sweet deals on equipment, plants and livestock at the auctions, but it really varies from month to month.

Also take trips to the various local fish stores. You're in an area where you don't have to depend on Petspart. Most shops really take care of their stock and carry specialty items. I know of Neptunes in San Jose as a good place and I've also heard of Dolphin Pet Villiage. 
SF has a higher amount of stores however my top two are Aquatic Central and http://www.adana-usa.com/. Aquatic has a solid selection and they do their best to keep their prices low. They are very helpful. Aqua Forest is very high end in terms of their equipment and style (they are the only retailer of Aqua Design Amano in the United States). However it's a wonderful place for getting inspiration on setting up a truly stunning setup and they also have some decently priced fish. Their specialty though is their large selection of aquatic plants. They have a lot of stuff you will not find out of a planted tank society (we have one of those in the bay area too btw).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

Ummm, i'd just like to comment that I think If you're going with tetras, I'd recommend RummyNose as they seem to get along with my betta better than the neons and they love to swim around in the open, so you can enjoy seeing them swimming around in a school rather than trying to find them hiding in plants and stuff like my neons do.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay thanks pirates. Is there an age restriction on the clubs?


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

kfryman said:


> Okay thanks pirates. Is there an age restriction on the clubs?


No. All of the clubs welcome all ages. A lot of people bring their children to the meetings even.


----------

